# Story Hour Question



## SolidSnake (Jan 17, 2002)

What is the maximum length of a single post?  I was only wondering because the next installment of my story hour is over 15 pages long in _Word_  and still apparently incomplete.  What is the approximate maximum for a word document in 12 point font?  It would be helpful to know so that it can be split up correctly.


----------



## el-remmen (Jan 17, 2002)

I am moving this to META, but the answer is the character limit is set at "infinity" - However, just to avoid possible problems with the boards in the future I think story hour posters should limit their installments to about 25,000 characters or 30,000 at the most.


----------

